# You are forced to wear a warning label, what does yours say ?



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Warning: High Voltage.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

will bite. has been known to be kind. approach without idiocy.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Warning: Incredibly Random and Crazy


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Warning: K/D ratio was 11,000,000:1 in a past life


----------



## Doctor Sleep (Apr 16, 2013)

Handle with care


----------



## SnakeyXT (Nov 1, 2013)

bullshit detector on


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Beware of cat.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Warning: Might flirt at arbitrary unexpected moments. Danger is doubled when combined with NK.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Warning: may seem bipolar. Lost in thought over the meaning of human existence one moment, hyperactive and wanting to adventure the next.


----------



## Count Falco (Jan 30, 2014)

Warning: I'm not angry just lost in thought, and NO I will not tell you what I'm thinking because it will take to long to explain the logic chain.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Warning: Handle with Care, fragile but feisty


----------



## ENTP_Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

WARNING: being around me for prolonged periods of time may cause lapses in confidence, judgement and sanity. I take no responsibility for any damage caused to yourself, belongings and or ego. Interact at your own risk.


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

Warning: Prone to disappearing; do not attempt to find.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Indifference Alert: Attempting to befriend or date will result in disappointment and frustration.

Or this:


----------



## Random Person (Apr 30, 2013)

Warning: cold, distant, aloof, solitary, reclusive etc. As ill-suited for interpersonal relationships as they get. Approach with extreme caution, if at all.

Granted, my pitch-black clothes and emotionless face often say that much without words.


----------



## Manunkind (Jan 2, 2012)

Spots inefficiencies and idiocy immediately. Bring a notepad and pen.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Warning: Do not tickle. It will die.


----------



## Random Person (Apr 30, 2013)

lapa said:


> Warning: Do not tickle. It will die.


My-my, what an extra-ordinary claim... We can't just accept that on faith, now can we, being rationals and all? This calls for immediate, extensive and rigorous tic... Er, that is, testing! Yes, that. *Cracks his fingers with an evil grin*

Seriously, couldn't help it. Too good.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

@VIIZZY I don't normally like gifs in signatures or avatars because they are distracting but yours is ridiculously mesmerizing.

Warning: Short battery life. Recharge often.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Random Person said:


> My-my, what an extra-ordinary claim... We can't just accept that on faith, now can we, being rationals and all? This calls for immediate, extensive and rigorous tic... Er, that is, testing! Yes, that. *Cracks his fingers with an evil grin*
> 
> Seriously, couldn't help it. Too good.


But my label...









I should have known.


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mostly Harmless

May wander off and physically leave mid conversation 

May try to mirror your thoughts/personality 


and most importantly:
Do not disturb before it had coffee!


----------



## napkineater (Mar 26, 2013)

Warning: will eat napkins.


----------



## thirtyhertz (Nov 7, 2013)

Warning: Do not expose to excessive quantities of irrationality. May explode after prolonged exposure. May contain traces of THC.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Warning: Spoken dialogue may offend all nationalities, religious denominations, political parties, sexual outliers, and more.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

starscream430 said:


> Warning: Spoken dialogue may offend all nationalities, religious denominations, political parties, sexual outliers, and more.


Haha! This is awesome.


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

Warning: being forced to wear a warning label that warns you that I am being forced to wear a label that warns you.......etc into infinity


----------



## Brother (Sep 21, 2013)

Is nuts. Has nuts. May contain nuts.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Warning: Whimsical, Experimental, Spacey, with chance of evil grin


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Warning: May burst bubbles.


----------



## dedosdepie (Jan 12, 2014)

Warning: Has a tendency to ramble on about topics that YOU don't care about.


----------



## feeg1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Warning:
Penis Overly Large
Body Overly Sexy


----------



## RentABrain (Nov 4, 2012)

Warning: Content of head under extreme pressure. In case of social barrier leak; try not to stare.


----------



## Norsecat (Apr 11, 2012)

Does NOT play well with others!
Caffeinate before use


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Danger: Caustic. Do not agitate.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Warning: Erratic unpredictable behavior


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Something like:

Warning!
Chaos Imminent
Approach with Caution​


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> Warning: Might flirt at arbitrary unexpected moments. Danger is doubled when combined with NK.


:blushed: Oh my!


----------



## Prismira Vex (Dec 26, 2013)

"We will not "agree to disagree" as long as you deal with opinions and I deal with facts."


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

"Actual product may differ from packaging."


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

This...


----------



## ChristynJ (Mar 27, 2014)

Warning: Is extremely dense. Flirting does not register on mental radar.


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

Remember: I am who I make you believe I am.


----------



## Emagineeric (Jan 16, 2014)

If you want to talk, it better be worth it for me to drop what I am doing. Otherwise leave me alone.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

feeg1 said:


> Warning:
> Penis Overly Large
> Body Overly Sexy





RentABrain said:


> Warning: Content of head under extreme pressure. In case of social barrier leak; try not to stare.


The juxtaposition....


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Stay back at least 200 feet while vehicle is in motion.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I wouldn't have a warning label, just a CRT monitor on my forehead. Whenever somebody tries to talk to me and I'm unprepared, it will say, "Error: Socialization subroutine not loaded; reboot and contact sysadmin"


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

Warning: "A census-taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti."

also

Warning: Tread carefully, otherwise you might end up on my table (Dexter reference)


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

Warning: Do not touch without permission.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't lie to me I might smile and nod, but I will disarm you if you trifle with the principle. 
I can listen to all your bullshit passively until my bottle explodes.


----------



## John Galbani (Nov 23, 2013)

Your small talk is useless against me. Cock. Balls.


----------



## _Timshel (Sep 1, 2014)

WARNING:
May cause shortness of breath; see a doctor for an erection lasting longer than 4 hours.


----------



## Massiv0r (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

- May say very inappropriate things at random times


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

Friendship Warning#1: Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

Friendship Warning#2: Gaussian Bell Curve applies to mutual sympathy over time


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Warning: she might run away when you approach


----------



## Solitude Mood (Nov 24, 2014)

Warning: Your most cherished beliefs are easily dismissed


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

Warning: abundant of procrastination, short of patience. Tries to sell you one as the other.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

There are no words for what people should be warned about when it comes to me. The sheer description of all of my issues would fill up at least 20 labels.


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

*WARNING:* Communicates primarily via hyperbole and sarcasm.

[This would be mostly for my own sake, because I'm sick to death of being ''corrected'' by people when I was exaggerating and being silly on purpose.]


----------



## Alex the t rex (Feb 9, 2015)

Warning


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Attention: May or may not care about what you have to say. In some cases, I may have far better things to deal with and will probably end up ignoring you. On the other hand, I may begin to cling to you incessantly so we can keep talking about something that piques my interest.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Warning: can turn any seemingly straightforward topic into a suprisingly-interesting-but-still-terribly-presented hour long lecture.

It would have worked better if I could have said this in a long and rambly way but you said 3 sentences or less, so...


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Warning: Highly intense and argumentative. Do not engage without preparation.


----------



## SilverroseAnkh (Nov 4, 2014)

KanRen said:


> Do not take my kindness as a weakness or you will not remember me as kind.


Paraphrasing Al Capone? This is one of my favorite quotes.

Warning:Obsessive.
Remember that thing you told me about that one time? Well I researched it for 10 hours straight, and I'm starting a blog.

Also I appear as cold as the dark side of the moon.


----------



## consultant_girl (Oct 17, 2013)

Warning: Initially the most open, fun, and exciting person you will ever meet. Will establish intimacy and intrigue stronger than you have ever had before with another person. Then one day they will lose all interest in you and completely shatter your world.

oops.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

5w4 ENFP. This abomination should not be alive but is anyways and will probably never make it anywhere in the world.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

consultant_girl said:


> Warning: Initially the most open, fun, and exciting person you will ever meet. Will establish intimacy and intrigue stronger than you have ever had before with another person. Then one day they will lose all interest in you and completely shatter your world.
> 
> oops.


I swear, you ENPs all do this.

Hot and cold. :tongue:


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Xahhakatar said:


> 5w4 ENFP. This abomination should not be alive but is anyways and will probably never make it anywhere in the world.


Well, aren't you unique?


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

Warning: Take my malleable, 'nice girl' appearance with a grain of salt.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Warning: Abandonment issues from out of nowhere and self-destructive tendencies but, hey, she gives great head


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Warning: unstoppable force destroying everything in its path


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

WARNING; Odds are that I don't care , but if I do , enemies beware; your death is impending


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

may don't hear a single word of what you are saying. Even if seems to listen to you.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Warning: I'm single by choice; not as a by product of natural selection. Don't call me I'll call you... Maybe. See attached.


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Lesuhlee said:


> Warning: I'm single by choice; not as a by product of natural selection. Don't call me I'll call you... Maybe. See attached.


I'm confused by this. How did this person get your number to begin with if you didn't want them having anything to do with you? Assuming they were just a friend, that is kind of a creepy message, but it's hard to believe that came from nowhere...


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

freeeekyyy said:


> I'm confused by this. How did this person get your number to begin with if you didn't want them having anything to do with you? Assuming they were just a friend, that is kind of a creepy message, but it's hard to believe that came from nowhere...


We were talking at one point with the idea of proceeding forward. She then told me she couldn't decide between me or her ex. I told that wasn't going to work for me. She proceeded to continue drunk texting me whenever she wasn't with her ex. Twice I told her I'm not interested. Last night/ this morning was it. Cut off


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Danger: High Voltage
or
Caution: Corrosive Content


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

Warning: 
Crazy ideas may occur while in proximity. Keep away from explosives, fire, chocolate, cookies, anything battery powered, and sunlight. Caffeine not included.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

Warning: You won't notice it, but I judge everything you say. Everything.


----------



## Tora (Feb 18, 2015)

"Will cause damage if in close proximity."


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't mix with stupid.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

If you come into my room, watch where you step. If you dont, be prepared to be yelled or even worse, hurt your own body


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine would be: "Do not get in my way" or "Don't ask me stupid questions in the morning"


----------



## The Plot (Jan 31, 2012)

Caustic humor. Contains psychoactive chemicals. Use with caution.


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

Warning: Sleep schedule is like the Spanish Inquisition. No one expects when I'll fall asleep and no one knows when I'll wake up.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

ningsta kitty said:


> In 3 sentences or less.


Warning: *hastily scribbled out*
"What, this? It's fashion. Look it up."


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Warning:
Contents may chaos rather unexpectedly


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

WARNING: probably not paying attention to you


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

I would stop being mean if you were not such an idiot. Proceed with caution: Wearer does not care. Leave a message after the beep.


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Warning: Overthinking prototype. Do not approach if you are boring, stupid or have nothing new to say. Morbid, cutting humour will fly your way.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2014)

Warning: You'll regret saying anything, you'll doubly regret not saying anything. You won't know what you're missing, but once you're in, this train will never stop.


----------



## daud2001 (Mar 5, 2015)

Warning: Still cold from freezer. Don't get near with things I don't like. Ignoring this warning could cause broken heart and tears.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

Warning: Always right.


----------



## Powershower (Feb 19, 2015)

I may be kind, polite and seem interested, but I don't really care about you.


----------



## SeaBassTheCat (Nov 12, 2013)

Warning: Co-dependant behaviour and depressing mood swings may occur. Possible side effects of Bipolar tendancies- Citation needed. Approach with cool collected outlook.


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

Warning: Contents may be Correct.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Psychotic when drunk.


----------



## 9v_nunchucks (Mar 31, 2015)

Warning: you are approaching a highly logical creature. only present opinions with factual evidence to back them up unless asked otherwise asked. If you are unable to do so then you will be exported to the no fucks given zone. That is all


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

"Don't bother me."


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

Warning : Don't confuse politness and friendship, you may be hurted.
Warning : A point of view may change before the sentence is completed.
Warning : I may leave in less than 10 seconds without any notice.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

A label? No thanks.


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

I will argue with you, I won't take "no" for an answer, and I use the Oxford comma.


----------



## mashedpotato (Apr 12, 2015)

"Don't even try"


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

"Can you trust yourself with me"


----------



## Maxxie (Nov 29, 2014)

I will be awkward


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

"Warning: Highly sarcastic and is not meant to be dealt with by people who put little to no thought into what they say to it."


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Go away!


----------



## Silverflame (Jan 4, 2015)

My confidence that nearly borders on indifference itself serves as the best warning label I think....
Maybe something like "Entry with conditional unlikely exit to selected few"
Or "Stay away" or something. Hm,things like indifference etc conveys it,isn't it?
Why bother to say?


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

"may lick you."


----------



## Silverflame (Jan 4, 2015)

"When my indifference doesn't scare you, I will charm you with my smile"


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

"If you feel weak, stupid and completely useless after speaking with me don't worry... you're not alone."


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Warning: Suffers from a chronic, terminal case of sarcasm.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

Warning: No Fucks Given


----------



## WarMoose (May 18, 2015)

Warning: Engadge at own risk

May cause trauma,combustion and loss of hair


----------



## SaberHawk (Apr 17, 2015)

Warning: Do not listen or my ideas could be acted on and change the world!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

"Warning: Hates wearing labels, Approach with caution"


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

One that actually exists applies to me:

Warnings: Contents may explode under pressure.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Warning: Spicy.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

"Emotion Display Broken"


----------



## Chocolate Milk (May 17, 2015)

Warning: If left unattended for longer than 30 seconds may wander off in any direction.


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

Warning: Will trigger prolonged or sudden bursts of rainbow colored vomit.


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

Warning: I've prejudged, categorized and put you in a box already.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Black Hole. Type: Fun sucker. Remain a minimum of 1 parsecs from event horizon.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Genius.
Warning: Do not expose to real world.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

*Warning:* Steam-pressured and will explode if not properly vented. Do not disregard steam buildup. Contents will fly and lacerate in all directions.


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

Caution: Hot


----------



## desert (Mar 29, 2015)

Warning: do not leave unattended in busy places for to long, if left unattended could explode, or worse go on and on, on some illogical rant to a complete stranger


----------



## p55carroll (Oct 9, 2012)

Laze said:


> A label? No thanks.


Hey, the title says _forced_ to wear. You don't get a choice.

* * *
So, uh, I guess mine would say, "Warning: Pedantic"

* * *
But some who know me would have it say, "All talk and no action."


----------

